# Trim Repair For Bottle Shield/cover And Wheel Well Trim - Abs?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Have to do some repair on the front propane bottle cover (has some cracks starting at bottom and working up), and the darker gray trim that is right above the wheel well. Does anyone know if this stuff is ABS?

I'm going to have to drill-stop the cracks on the cover, and I'm thinking of going to a local plastics company and getting some .040-.060 ABS as "backer". Heat it up and drape over existing trim/cover on inside to mold the contours. Glue it down (ABS glue), and pop rivets to finish it off.

BUT - if it isn't ABS, then the glue won't work. So does anyone know if most/all of the trim/etc. are ABS or not?


----------

